# Pneumonia



## Whimsical22 (Jan 8, 2011)

What are the symptoms of pneumonia for hedgehogs??? My hedgehog doesnt sound so clear when he is breathing, but he still breaths fine. but hes did that when he was a baby for a while then he stopped. Also licks his nose quite often. But thats another thing he has done for a while. I was just wondering if ya'll knew of any pneumonia symptoms!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

If you have any reason to suspect pneumonia or even just a URI, he needs to see a vet now. Pneumonia needs to be treated aggressively and quickly.


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Nancy is right, any signs of symptoms like the ones you described warrant a vet visit. My hedgie licked his nose and sounded a bit congested when he had a URI... He passed away recently and he had a URI at the time, which might have progressed to pneumonia. 

Our little ones are so small that things like this though they might seem minor are very hazardous for them. We as humans get colds all the time and kick them in a week or so, but hedgies do not and need our help to get better. If your hedgie has been licking their nose for a while and making any congested sounds when breathing, it's time for a vet visit, just in case. A URI will get harder to treat the more time passes before it is confirmed and treatment starts.


----------



## Whimsical22 (Jan 8, 2011)

Yeah but the thing is, hes done those things ever since he was a baby. He is almost 1. If he did really have pneumonia would he have passed on by now? And then do they act different when they have pneaumonia? Do they sleep more, are grumpier??? How do they act like?


----------



## Whimsical22 (Jan 8, 2011)

I read something that said big symptoms are loss of appetite and green poop. Does it mean dark green, like the kind when they are stressed? Or does it mean like a brownish green?


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2011)

Whimsical22 said:


> I read something that said big symptoms are loss of appetite and green poop. Does it mean dark green, like the kind when they are stressed? Or does it mean like a brownish green?


The rule of thumb with Hedgehog illness is pretty much this:

If anything seems slightly off...

it may warrant a vet visit such as

decreased wheel activity
decreased food intake for multiple days
decreased water drinking
lethargy
wheezing
sneezing
running nose
excessive licking of the nose
multiple stools which are mushy/green/black or diarrhea 
strange color urine
blood in urine or stool
attitude changes

anyways without knowing the sound no one is going to be able to help you obviously I doubt it is something serious if the sound has always been there but if it is anything out of the norm it is best just to get to the vet.

These are prey creatures by nature they hide illness and injury by instinct because if a predator senses or saw an injured hedgie they would be thinking easy dinner tonight  and that's why they tend to hide their issues as best they can


----------



## Whimsical22 (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks! that was helpful! I dont think too much is out of the ordinary... I think hes fine


----------



## CourtneyFaye (Jul 31, 2011)

Whimsical22 said:


> Thanks! that was helpful! I dont think too much is out of the ordinary... I think hes fine


I think you should take him to the vet. Those aren't normal hedgehog behaviors.


----------



## Whimsical22 (Jan 8, 2011)

Ok. Then first I need to find a vet in my area. Then should I give him a yearly check up or do you think every six months or just when I think something is wrong? And my mom thinks I am over reacting so Its whatever she will do. Cuz Im only 13 I cant go out all by myself.


----------



## moothecow (Jun 4, 2011)

I think it would be a good idea to find a local vet that treats hedgehogs and then take your hedgehog in, especially if he's never had a vet checkup before. Even if he doesn't have pneumonia, it's a good idea to get an annual check-up done - kinda like for us, humans, too. So, take him in to rule out pneumonia and to make sure he's overall healthy and happy


----------



## CourtneyFaye (Jul 31, 2011)

Whimsical22 said:


> Ok. Then first I need to find a vet in my area. Then should I give him a yearly check up or do you think every six months or just when I think something is wrong? And my mom thinks I am over reacting so Its whatever she will do. Cuz Im only 13 I cant go out all by myself.


You could always show your mom topics from these forums. Like the ones that say how well hedgies hide illness and how you should take them to the vet at first signs.


----------



## Whimsical22 (Jan 8, 2011)

Yeah i told her that! But she still said that there is nothing wrong with him  I think she doesnt want to pay for a vet visit if its for nohting. I dont want to get stressed about it. Cuz he might have pneumonia buthe might not... If he did have pneumonia how long do you think he could live or until it gets noticable? Cuz he used to do these things when he was a baby and he had pine bedding. Then I switched him to carfresh, then I switched him back over to pine and he is making making a wierd stuffy noise again. So now I just use paper towels for his litter box. Do you think he had allergies to the bedding. Is that possible.


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2011)

Whimsical22 said:


> Yeah i told her that! But she still said that there is nothing wrong with him  I think she doesnt want to pay for a vet visit if its for nohting. I dont want to get stressed about it. Cuz he might have pneumonia buthe might not... If he did have pneumonia how long do you think he could live or until it gets noticable? Cuz he used to do these things when he was a baby and he had pine bedding. Then I switched him to carfresh, then I switched him back over to pine and he is making making a wierd stuffy noise again. So now I just use paper towels for his litter box. Do you think he had allergies to the bedding. Is that possible.


Pine causes breathing issues which can lead to an Upper Respiratory Infection, its probably the pine bedding, I can understand being at the mercy of your parents and having to respect their wishes, changing the bedding is very important right now


----------



## JLF1995 (Jun 22, 2011)

The pine bedding would do it, you can use Aspine bedding or something else. I use this bedding that is made of recycled paper that is safe if it is eaten. It is non-toxic and it is very safe, you could also use pellets or use flease.


----------



## CourtneyFaye (Jul 31, 2011)

Whimsical22 said:


> Yeah i told her that! But she still said that there is nothing wrong with him  I think she doesnt want to pay for a vet visit if its for nohting. I dont want to get stressed about it. Cuz he might have pneumonia buthe might not... If he did have pneumonia how long do you think he could live or until it gets noticable? Cuz he used to do these things when he was a baby and he had pine bedding. Then I switched him to carfresh, then I switched him back over to pine and he is making making a wierd stuffy noise again. So now I just use paper towels for his litter box. Do you think he had allergies to the bedding. Is that possible.


You have already been told that pine is bad for hedgehogs in a different topic.


----------



## Ellie_bellie213 (Sep 18, 2014)

The symptoms of pheunomonia in hedgehogs are : watery, puffy eyes and a white discharge from eyes and nose, they also lose their appetite. This can be caused by a number of things. My hedgie had it and I took her to the vet , which gave her 2 antibiotic injections in the neck for 3 days. Phenomonia can be caused by chemical irritations caused by fabric softener which u use on their blankies or the chemicals you clean their cage with . Thus the vet told me to rinse everything 4 times with clean water after it has been washed.


----------

